# Risk Assessor CSV Rejected



## thembinkosi (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi People,

My application for Critical Skills (Risk Assessor) visa has been rejected and this is the reason given:

"The risk assessor is listed next to actuaries for a reason, in fact it reads actuaries and risk assessors which denotes a connection between the two. An actuary as you know is involved in managing and preventing risk. This addition or connection between actuary and risk assessor on the the critical skills list is to facilitate for the various career opportunities/paths that an actuarial science graduate may take."

I have a degree in accounting and am registered with IRMSA. 
Is this winnable appeal?? Am heartbroken.


----------



## Kingroi (May 14, 2017)

Hi 
I am also an IRMSA member an they told me the same thing on your rejection letter
Did you appeal and how did it go 
Good day


----------



## LONAH (Oct 16, 2017)

*Appeal*

Did you appeal the outcome and what was the response?


----------



## Youlanda (Oct 17, 2017)

Guys I am thinking of going back home and do a fresh new application.do you think it would work. I was also rejected as a risk assessor


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

If you apply back home, they won't take that IRMSA still they're rejecting those. rather use IBASA. I'm Not in the field but I know people use Ibasa in Accounting and they're getting their CSV. I'm in Engineering. Also do note that CSV applications in Zim are taking 5-6 months.


----------



## superli2003 (Nov 1, 2017)

May i know the people with Major in accounting ,what job position they will use? financial investment adviser?


----------



## superli2003 (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi,Have you appealed with IRMSA with accounting qualification to get the critical skill visa?


----------



## Fam22 (Aug 20, 2021)

thembinkosi said:


> Hi People,
> 
> My application for Critical Skills (Risk Assessor) visa has been rejected and this is the reason given:
> 
> ...





superli2003 said:


> Hi,Have you appealed with IRMSA with accounting qualification to get the critical skill visa?



HI how did it go with IRMSA, I am about to use it, did you manage to get the letter?


----------



## Fam22 (Aug 20, 2021)

Fam22 said:


> HI how did it go with IRMSA, I am about to use it, did you manage to get the CSV, did you apply in SA or at home


----------



## TMuk (8 mo ago)

thembinkosi said:


> Hi People,
> 
> My application for Critical Skills (Risk Assessor) visa has been rejected and this is the reason given:
> 
> ...


It is winnable.


----------

